# My little molly



## littlelegs (Apr 16, 2008)

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:
Hi I am new here and i am just wondering if anyone can give me any 
advise, I have a dalamation ballon molly that has got really fat we did
also have a male but he died a few days ago so i am not sure if she is
going to pop some little ones out, this is the first time i have keep 
mollies so i am really not sure. I have recently bought some new balloon
mollies but my dalmations tummie is so much bigger than theirs can
someone please advise me on how to tell if she is preggers please, x x

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

